# Deputy Sheriff Dustin Hamilton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Dustin Hamilton*

East Baton Rouge Parish Sheriff's Office, Louisiana

End of Watch: Friday, September 27, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 24
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 9/27/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Dustin Hamilton was killed in a vehicle collision on Joor Road, between Mickens Road and Lovette Road, at approximately 7:10 pm.

He had just completed an overtime detail when his patrol car collided with another vehicle traveling in the opposite direction.

Deputy Hamilton had served with the East Baton Rouge Parish Sheriff's Office for two years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Sid Gautreaux III
East Baton Rouge Parish Sheriff's Office
8900 Jimmy Wedell Drive
Baton Rouge, LA 70807

Phone: (225) 389-5055

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21844-deputy-sheriff-dustin-hamilton#ixzz2gCP9D1rt


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Hamilton


----------

